# LGB ICE worth having? Converting to DCC?



## tjquigley (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey
I wondered if anyone had played with one of ICE toy trains? There is an upgrade kit which I guess is more powerful motors. Are they 3 wire or 4? I think it would be cool to get one running on my DCC setup. Any thoughts?
..tjq


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

LGB ICE liquidated!
You need the LGB 66095 upgrade kit with an extra motor block and lights for you dummy.

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The upgrade kit for the ice train is a complete motor block for the rear dummy engine and 2 sets of lights, 1 for each end unit.
Not really needed for a 3 car set.

And all I have seen were 4 wire.


----------



## tjquigley (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah.. So I'm not a "dummy"!?! What do you mean "liquidated"? Yes I gathered the retrofit was a nice addition. The key bit here is 4 wire vs three motors so DCC could be done fairly easily I guess. But is it worth it? Nice train? Does it melt....?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

As long as there are not two dummies it should go well! LOL

Andrew


----------

